

Ask HN: Micro-formats, are they still relevant/useful? - drew_kutchar

I'm in the process of building a social site and I was wondering if microformats are still relevant and or useful? Should I bother implementing them?<p>Thanks!
======
apowell
Microformats are still supported, but they've been replaced by HTML5
microdata. If you're developing a new website, microdata is the way to go.

The microdata schemas supported by the three major search engines are
documented at <http://www.schema.org>. Also, Google still supports
microformats:
[http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answe...](http://www.google.com/support/webmasters/bin/answer.py?answer=99170)

------
falava
Google, Bing and Yahoo! have recently started <http://schema.org/> a shared
markup vocabulary based on microformats.

If some of your data can fit in one of those formats you could benefit from a
enhanced presentation in the search engine results pages.

Example: <http://schema.org/Recipe> — google "spicy pork recipe", I see some
results with photos, calories, etc.

